#   1  !!!

## STEL

*!  !*   1 7.7.
    :       (   68.2) *       !!!!*         ..      ! - ,  ,   !     !          .  ....    .        .       ?  ,  ,  ,  .,  ,       :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:     .       -     .
    , ,  ?...
 :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,        ?

----------


## STEL

,   .   68   :Frown:     -      .

----------


## Fosihas

,  .

" "       ???   ?    ??

     .

----------


## STEL

,  76.   .       -    ,       . , -    : 90  99.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## STEL

-    :Frown:     . ,   ,    ,    :Frown:     .

----------


## Fosihas

?

   ,  ...

----------


## STEL

:Frown:   :Frown:     -  ,    -  ,    .     .  ˨....

----------


## STEL

> ?
> 
>    ,  ...


 
 :Frown:   ,     :Frown:        .  ---....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Helma

*STEL*,    -     "- "  "/  "  ,     ?
1. ,    - ,    ?       " "   ?
2.   ,     . 
 =>   =>  .   ""   ,  ""      2 - 4  (    ),  " ".   .

----------


## STEL

,  ,     .           :Frown:

----------


## STEL

P.S. ,    -.   .  -.    - : ..-,    ,   ,     .   -  . ,   "",     -    ,   -  . ,   1?...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Helma

.
      .
  ,         -   -  - .

----------


## STEL

!        -      .      !  !!!!

----------


## Helma

=>  =>    .
 :Smilie:

----------


## STEL

.    ....

----------


## STEL

-         :Frown:    ,      .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## STEL

- .       2 .    ,   ,    ,          ""  15 .  ,        .     :Frown:   :Embarrassment:    -     .  :Frown:    -  .     . !    !!!   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Helma

,     :Frown: 
  (   ) :
 =>  .

 =>  .
     .

----------


## STEL

. 
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

    !

 :Frown:

----------


## StS

""?

----------


## StS

/ /  .

----------


## STEL

+  + 
    -

----------

> +  + 
>     -


   -   "    "?

----------


## STEL

.      .  ,      .      .          . ,       //,        , ,     ?  .
   -   .  ,      .    2 , -   -  .   .      :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .      .


   ,     ( ).

----------


## Helma

*STEL*,   ,     .   .  , ,   ,   ,      - ,  !  :yes:

----------


## STEL

?    .       ......

----------


## STEL

> ,     ( ).


 , ,   ,      .   .  :Smilie:    76.  68.2,     -  :Smilie:

----------


## Helma

-     .

----------

> , ,   ,


        ?

----------


## Helma

> ?    .       ......


*STEL*,    ,     ,   .   ,      -     :Smilie:

----------

1 7.7  464.
   .    , ,     (((      " ", "" .      . , .

----------

.    " "

----------

)
 , , /      ,       .       ,     .        .

----------

, ,    ,           ?  :Frown:

----------


## Fosihas

,    ,    :Cool:

----------

> ,    ,


.   ?

----------

,   .  .          -.     -    .     - /,      - " "       (    ) - -      ..    2  ,     . .

----------

\    ,  *DX      ,

----------


## Mashunya

,      2007 ?

----------

